# The remote device or resource wont accept the connection from google.com? PLEASE HELP



## Qrixe (May 19, 2011)

Hi, my computer is connected to the internet, all websites work fine on both mozilla firefox and internet explorer, but when i try to go to google.com, it says that it cant connect to this page. I go to the troubleshooter and it says "The remote resource or device 'www.google.com' won't accept the connection"

its weird because google.com.au works perfectly fine. could i please have some help?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Check to be sure that your browsers are not configured to use a proxy server.

You may also want to check your HOSTS file just to be sure there's nothing weird in there.


----------



## Qrixe (May 19, 2011)

yeah both my browsers arent connecting with a proxy. Im not sure how to check the HOSTS file. can you help me or give me anymore tips please?


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Open Computer and double click the C: Drive


Browse to the WINDOWS folder


Browse and double click on the "System32" folder


Browse and double click on the "drivers" folder


Browse and double click on the "etc" folder


Inside the "etc" folder you will see several files such as; hosts, lmhosts.sam, networks, protocol, services
The file which we are going to edit is the "HOSTS" file

Open With Dialog Box

Right Click on the HOSTS file and select Open or Open With. An Open With dialog box will appear. You will now need to select a program to open the HOSTS file, please select Notepad


Once the file is open you will notice it is a standard text file. On the bottom of the file you will see the following.
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost


----------



## Qrixe (May 19, 2011)

yes thankyou, i have that file open. now what do i do? at the bottom the list of websites are:
127.0.0.1 Google
127.0.0.1 google.com
127.0.0.1 www.virustotal.com
127.0.0.1 virustotal.com
127.0.0.1 www.vscan.novirusthanks.org
127.0.0.1 vscan.novirusthanks.org
127.0.0.1 Antivirus Software, Anti-Spyware and Internet Security | F-Secure
127.0.0.1 f-secure.com
127.0.0.1 Kaspersky Lab United States | Antivirus Computer Security
127.0.0.1 kaspersky.com
127.0.0.1 Antivirus Software, Virus Protection, Internet Security - BitDefender
127.0.0.1 bitdefender.com
127.0.0.1 ESET - Antivirus Software with Spyware and Malware Protection
127.0.0.1 eset.com
127.0.0.1 Jotti's malware scan
127.0.0.1 virusscan.jotti.org
127.0.0.1 www.home.mcafee.com
127.0.0.1 home.mcafee.com
127.0.0.1 www.onlinescan.avast.com
127.0.0.1 onlinescan.avast.com
127.0.0.1 Online Virus Scan
127.0.0.1 viruschief.com
127.0.0.1 FortiGuard | Home
127.0.0.1 fortiguard.com


----------



## JMPC (Jan 15, 2011)

Some type of malware has infected your system and has edited the HOSTS file. You need to remove all of those entries except for 127.0.0.1 localhost.

I'd suggest you start a thread in the malware forum and follow the instructions to clean your machine.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...-posting-for-malware-removal-help-305963.html


----------

